
Ask HN: Why does Vim use Vimscript - sleazy_b
I&#x27;ve been wondering about this recently and haven&#x27;t seen a good answer. The question might be better put, &quot;Why doesn&#x27;t Vim support other languages for scripting?&quot; I&#x27;ve found Vimscript illegible and difficult to debug, and the thought of implementing a meaningful project in it scares me off. Emacs has lisp, is there a reason Vim is stuck with Vimscript?
======
makecheck
It is probably primarily due to age and inertia. It is at version 8 now, an
eternity in software years. While it might be easy to bind your favorite
scripting language to an app today, that surely wasn't so straightforward when
"vim" began. And once more than a few people have invested great effort to
create useful plug-ins, you would not be helping anyone by trying to
completely rewrite the extension mechanism.

------
riskpeep
Neovim supports Lua. Neovim != VIM, I know, but still something worth looking
into.

